# Perte du fond d ecran a chaque redemarrage



## nono.laet (14 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,
J'ai essayé de trouver une solution mais impossible de résoudre mon problème.
Chaque fois que je redemarre mon macbook, je perds le fonds d'écran que j'ai choisi et me retrouve avec le fond d écran d origine.
Pourtant j'ai bien sélectionner mon fond d 'écran depuis
PREFERENCES SYSTEME
BUREAU ET ECONOMISATEUR D ECRAN
suivi le processus habituel mais rien  n y fait. Cela fait un mois que ça me le fait. Avant il n y avait rien à signaler.£Avez vous une solution??? Please


----------



## jefrey (14 Mars 2009)

T'as mis du gras partout et c'est pas joli joli
T'as pas cocher changer d'image à l'ouverture de session ou un truc du genre dans les préférences du bureau ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Vire le dossier Desktop du dossier Caches dans ton dossier Bibliothèque.


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2009)

Fût un temps où il n'y avait pas une question de format d'extension ? Si l'on ne mettait pas les images en .jpeg cela faisait le genre de truc que tu décris. T'es sous quel systéme ? (Tiger, Leopard...?)


----------



## nono.laet (15 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Fût un temps où il n'y avait pas une question de format d'extension ? Si l'on ne mettait pas les images en .jpeg cela faisait le genre de truc que tu décris. T'es sous quel systéme ? (Tiger, Leopard...?)



Je suis sou Mac os x 10.5.6


----------



## nono.laet (15 Mars 2009)

jefrey a dit:


> T'as mis du gras partout et c'est pas joli joli
> T'as pas cocher changer d'image à l'ouverture de session ou un truc du genre dans les préférences du bureau ?


non non Je n ai rien coché de ce genre


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Tu as essayé ma méthode ?


----------



## nono.laet (15 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu as essayé ma méthode ?



:hein: non. je n'ose pas car il me semble que c 'est un fichier d'origine donc je n'ose pas y toucher.


----------



## pierre22 (15 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Tu ne risque rien de le placer dans la corbeille. Redémarrer voir si ça fonctionne, et le sortir de la corbeille pour le replacer au même endroit


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

nono.laet a dit:


> :hein: non. je n'ose pas car il me semble que c 'est un fichier d'origine donc je n'ose pas y toucher.



Les fichiers caches de ton dossier utilisateur/Bibliothèque peuvent être effacer sans soucis .


----------



## nono.laet (21 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les fichiers caches de ton dossier utilisateur/Bibliothèque peuvent être effacer sans soucis .


Bonsoir corentin, alors voilà. J'ai essayé ta méthode mais ça en marche pas.En faisant ça je quand je redémarre je me retrouva avec un fond d'écran bleu. 
Du coup je l'ai remis à sa place.

Penses tu que je peux me servir des cd d installation mais sans perdre tous mes dossiers, toutes mes photos ect...pour réparer mon macbook?
Si oui, peux tu m expliquer comment please????


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Répare déjà les autorisations avec l'utilitaire de disque qui se trouve dans le dossier Applications/Utilitaires.


----------



## pierre22 (21 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les fichiers caches de ton dossier utilisateur/Bibliothèque peuvent être effacer sans soucis .



Bonjour de toutes façons, il est indispensable, même en dehors de toute manipulations, de sauvegarder les données. Sur CD, DVD, second disque interne, disque externe. C'est abordable, et d'une valeur inestimable le jour ou le disque contenant des mois, voir des années de travail, les photos que l'on ne pourra plus refaire meurt,ou craque.

http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/4/disque-dur-interne.html

http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/3/disque-dur-externe.html

Un logiciel de sauvegardes les simplifies, parfois vendu avec les disques externes, ou à télécharger gratuitement:
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/logiciel-de-sauvegarde-gratuit-124066.html


----------



## Waterfront (26 Mars 2021)

Déterrage de sujet 12 ans plus tard… sur Mac Mini Intel, avec deux écrans reliés à un eGPU BlackMagic Design. L’un en USB-C, l’autre en HDMI. 

À chaque redémarrage du Mac, les écrans affichent le fond de Big Sur par défaut.

Je n’ai pas trouvé de solution et bien que ça ne soit pas grave, c’est pénible !


----------

